# needle core biopsy



## AWARDEN (Dec 6, 2010)

Our physicians are performing soft tissue needle core biopsies in the office and I am trying to get other opinions on what is the best code for billing for these procedures.  When you look in the 20,000 code range for part of body they list biopsy code under excision heading.  I take this as an open biopsy.  In parenthesis they tell you to go to 20206, but this code states muscle, for needle core biopsies.  If the procedure is in the soft tissue, not muscle, what would you use? I'm thinking I need to use 11100 but would like to see if any one has any other ideas.

Thank you


----------



## CRC CPC (Dec 8, 2010)

AWARDEN said:


> Our physicians are performing soft tissue needle core biopsies in the office and I am trying to get other opinions on what is the best code for billing for these procedures.  When you look in the 20,000 code range for part of body they list biopsy code under excision heading.  I take this as an open biopsy.  In parenthesis they tell you to go to 20206, but this code states muscle, for needle core biopsies.  If the procedure is in the soft tissue, not muscle, what would you use? I'm thinking I need to use 11100 but would like to see if any one has any other ideas.
> 
> Thank you





I use the 11100 my surgeons do these all the time.


----------

